# Good to see my local plod has been honing its powers of deduction!



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Or hopefully bad reporting!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder if they were full at the time.......? > :laugh:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a bit like when they come across a body that's been badly beaten shot and limbs removed, and then they come out with that old classic " Police suspect foul play" no **** Sherlock :surprise:

M


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am inclined to believe that it is the author of that item in the paper who added the bit about needing a vehicle.Or maybe a clever way of asking if anyone saw a vehicle big enough in the area.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just gone on to Sussex Police's website and the newspaper reporter did indeed do them an injustice - the police reasonably say that "it is assumed a vehicle" was used. A bit different to "believe" that the newspaper said! They've also put up a CCTV picture of one of the crims - I guess he's having a relaxing spa bath this afternoon!

https://sussex.police.uk/news/hot-tubs-stolen-from-washington-garden-centre/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Case solved then.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

'Twas always best practice to document any quote made to the press for fear of it being distorted. Always tried to leave it to the press liaison officer for quotes. 

We had an Inspector in the Control Room who used to have a radio spot in the mornings, he would always insist on referring to the public as viewers. He dropped so many clangers that the boss had to order him not to do any more interviews as we were becoming a laughing stock. Poor bloke had never had any training though so what did they expect.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Following on from Peter's newspaper article and not to make light of the injuries suffered by the man, I've just seen the following headline on a local BBC news page.

Man Critical After Being Hit By Car. I expect he was, very critical, I know I would be.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

peribro said:


> I've just gone on to Sussex Police's website and the newspaper reporter did indeed do them an injustice - the police reasonably say that "it is assumed a vehicle" was used. A bit different to "believe" that the newspaper said! They've also put up a CCTV picture of one of the crims - I guess he's having a relaxing spa bath this afternoon!
> 
> https://sussex.police.uk/news/hot-tubs-stolen-from-washington-garden-centre/


Even more amazing that they got the tubs away given that his accomplice in the background has only got one arm :surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe it was just a prank then, they are normally 'armless.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So the police are now looking for a one-armed bandit I presume.:wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

peribro said:


> So the police are now looking for a one-armed bandit I presume.:wink2:


A very clean wrinkly one :grin2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So it's a clean, wrinkly one armed bandit with a vehicle of some sort - I'll let them know!


----------

